# kostenloser Webspace



## Dr_Ogen (16. Januar 2003)

ALso, da ich vor hab bald eine Hompage ins internet zu stellen wollt ich ma Fragen. wo es kostenlosen webspace gibt mit nicht so viel werbung.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. Januar 2003)

Nur reiner Webspace oder brauchst du auch Scriptsprachen ??

--> http://free.webhostlist.de


----------



## SilentWarrior (16. Januar 2003)

[oFFtOPIC]ich möcht mal was vorschlagen.

die frage kam jetzt schon glaube ich min. 10 mal (ist jetzt voll nich gegen dich, ogen!) ich würde sagen wir machen mal einen thread wo alle adressen die hier je gesammelt wurden reinkommen und hauen den oben ran so dass den alle sehen.[/oFFtOPIC]

achja... ähm... gibt's noch http://www.coolfreepages.com


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. Januar 2003)

OK, ich werde probieren, demnächst mal ein paar Adressen zusammenzustellen.

--> http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=64126&highlight=Webspace

Und nächstes Mal bitte auch zuerst suchen.


----------

